# using a portable router to carve foam board



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

In lieu of a dremel, can a portable router be used to carve pink foam board? I'm making stone walls for a facade across my driveway. Following uncle Binley's plans but I may not have access to a dremel as suggested. Was thinking I could lay my hands on a portable router, but wanted opinions on this before.
Thanks as always.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Routers work fine on foam jdubbya.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

ScareFX said:


> Routers work fine on foam jdubbya.


Thanks Woody!


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

My only concern about a full-size router would be the speed of the bit. If you can slow it down enough to not melt your foam, ROCK ON!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I just use a razor blade and then my trunk key to "chissel" out the letters... I have a dremmel... not sure why I dont use it...LOL


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

While I was carving my tombstones out of the white foam stuff, I used my moms finger nail buffer. I guess it it like a mini dremmel tool. It worked great.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

For smaller work I have a razor blade and a battery powered dremel.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I have used a craftsman (sears) dremel clone with a router attachment. It's like a frame that goes around the dremel to keep it perpendicular to the foam board. My only problem that I experienced was having the chuck get loose so the bit would slowly drop lower and lower.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

mrklaw said:


> I have used a craftsman (sears) dremel clone with a router attachment. It's like a frame that goes around the dremel to keep it perpendicular to the foam board. My only problem that I experienced was having the chuck get loose so the bit would slowly drop lower and lower.


is the chuck like a drill where they have 4 sides to tighten? My drill is getting to the point where i have to tighten all sides. Cant help the drill is older then me though. Im not sure if it makes a difference or im tightening the bit hard as i can either.


----------

